# Horse Show Nerves



## HorsegurlHR (Jul 3, 2012)

I love showing! Although I don't do a ton of it, I enjoy all of the careful preparation, the excitement of going to a new place with my horse, and the satisfaction of a great ride. But what I don't love is the pre-class butterflies. I stress an worry a great deal as I prepare to ride. What are your tips for dealing with Showtime Nerves? Thanks!!


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Be as preared as humanly possible before you get there so there is no rushing.

Visualize your ride before each class. Imagine the perfect performance, and how you will ride to get it.

Go to some fun shows/playdays where you can try out different ways of organizing things (trailer, bags, routines) to minimize stress. It's also a good idea if you have trouble remembering patterns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

BREATHE, deep and often. A lot of people get so caught up with what they're doing in the ring, they forget to breathe and that alone will stress you right out.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I get so nervous too, but all I do is simply ignore the feeling, and chat with my mom, instructors, or watch a few riders.

My instructor told me once that its normal to get nervous. If I didn't, he'd think there was something wrong with me lol.


----------

